# Swollen Teat



## copesq (Nov 19, 2003)

One teat on my pygmy goat is engorged. The teat is the size one would expect if she were nursing. She is not breed nor is she a milk goat. Anyone have an idea what the problem is?


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

You'll get better advice from the more experienced here, but I would guess she might be a precocious milker or have an infection. An infection (mastitis) would make the udder and teat feel warmer than the other side.

Can you express anything out of the swollen side?


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the same problem with my virgin nubian goat. I posted somewhere in here, subject matter was "Mastitis Again - Help!" Vicki McGaugh (very knowledgeable!) replied. She said if the udder is lopsided, then it's likely a staph infection from nursing from a mom who also has staph. If the udder is even on both sides, it's most likely a precocious udder, which is hormonal. If you suspect staph, you can clear it with penicillin, given for at least 10 daysShe also uses gentamycin with it, both systemically but also added to infusions. Our goat's uneven udder got better using Penicillin-G for 10 days, two times a day. Check on the dosage by weight.
Good luck.
- Kathy


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My doe suddenly got an enlarged teat a few weeks ago about the time she went through a heat. It hangs lower than the other but when I felt it the teat felt hollow. She still has it.


----------



## copesq (Nov 19, 2003)

Had the Vet out today. He initially thought it was mastitus but the teat was soft. He said it could also be a false pregnancy although he said if that was the case the entire udder should be swollen and it's not. The teat gives milk which didn't look bad. He gave her an antibotic to be on the safe side.


----------

